# Five Favorite Robot Stories



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 10, 2007)

In honor of the "Five Favorite Time Travel Stories" thread, how about our five favorite robot stories/books/films/etc? Define "robot storie/book/film/etc" as you see fit.

Mine, in no particular order:
1. "Fondly Fahrenheit," Alfred Bester (okay, this is probably my favorite)
2. _Forbidden Planet_ (the film, not the book)
3. "Farewell to the Master," Harry Bates (basis for _The Day the Earth Stood Still_)
4. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep_/_Bladerunner_ (I just can't split 'em up.)
5. _I, Robot_, Isaac Asimov

Honorable Mention:
_Iron Giant_
"I, Robot," Eando Binder (the _other_, earlier one...)
_The Day the Earth Stood Still_
_Terminator_
_2001: A Space Odyssey_, Arthur C. Clarke (only in the HM section because I'm not _quite_ sure if HAL counts as a robot...)


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

This is one I'm going to have to think on. For one thing, robot stories are what first got me into sf -- specifically, I, Robot (Asimov) at age 6. And some of my favorites may not be what I consider the best, and vice versa. But chiefly... I've read so darned many of the things that I like so very much, that it's going to be a bit difficult to pick......


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 10, 2007)

If it was easy, it wouldn't be fun, now would it?


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

Dr. Atomic said:


> If it was easy, it wouldn't be fun, now would it?


 
 ! I'm shocked! Shocked, I tell you, shocked! You actually expect us to _think_ about these answers!  

 

Hmmm... tentatively:

Yes, I'd have to go for Eando Binder's "I, Robot" -- or, to be more exact, the novel form of the series (which left out a few of the tales) *Adam Link, Robot* -- as well.

So many good ones by Isaac that he could make up the rest of the list, but... I think I'll pick "The Bicentennial Man" out of that list (though "Escape!" is also extremely tempting there.... Hey, it's not only got the Brain, it's got Susan and Powell and Donovan! )

And I'd go with "Fondly Fahrenheit" as well... brilliant story, from Bester's most fruitful period...

Rod Serling's "The Lonely" (prose version, as he was able to do a few things with that he couldn't do with the broadcast version, which was nonetheless very good)

And Harlan Ellison's screenplay for *I, Robot*, I think. It was never made into a film, but I've read it, and it's a magnificent thing (and damned well should have been made into a film -- it'd be one of the best sf films around!)

The order is likely to change, but I'd say that's probably my list. "Helen O'Loy" is another I'd add, perhaps; just because it's so well done, and thoroughly ticks people off to this day... And, of course, there are many, many others....


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 10, 2007)

I forgot about "Helen O'Loy"... And I didn't know there was a book form of Eando Binder's robot stories. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, that's how I first encountered Adam, as I recall (though I may have done so when I was even younger, watching the adaptation on The Outer Limits of "I, Robot"). Here's some information on the book:

Adam Link - Robot by Eando Binder

It's gone through multiple printings, and (at least around here) shows up not too infrequently...


----------



## K. Riehl (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm,

How about _Q.U.R. _by Anthony Boucher

_Proud Robot _by Henry Kuttner(as Lewis Padgett)

_With Folded Hands _by Jack Williamson

_For a Breath I Tarry _by Roger Zelazny

And I'm going to squeeze in one of my faves where they are men; but they have changed their bodies and minds into essentially what are robots.
_Scanners Live in Vain _by Cordwainer Smith


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

K. Riehl said:


> And I'm going to squeeze in one of my faves where they are men; but they have changed their bodies and minds into essentially what are robots.
> _Scanners Live in Vain _by Cordwainer Smith


 
Now, darn it...! That's precisely why I didn't include Bunch's *Moderan*! 

Good choice, by the way. Wonderful story, as were so many by Dr. Linebarger....


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 10, 2007)

There is only one true great writer of robot stories and that is Asimov.  Just kidding!!! I do like the The Caves of Steel and The Naked Sun (Asimov) and Bicentennial Man is alright but "I Robot" is his best.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 10, 2007)

"With Folded Hands!" How could I have left that off?!?!?!?!? Definitely one of the best.

To heck with lists. I give up.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 11, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> There is only one true great writer of robot stories and that is Asimov. Just kidding!!! I do like the The Caves of Steel and The Naked Sun (Asimov) and Bicentennial Man is alright but "I Robot" is his best.


 
LOL. Well... It was tempting to make them all stories by Ike.... 

As with the Time Travel stories... this is one of those things that has so many wonderful classics that go in so many different directions (Asimov insisted that the majority, at least, of his robot stories were not necessarily intended as allegory, whereas others by other writers clearly are, for instance), that it's almost impossible to make a short list without kicking yourself for leaving something out. Heck, I'd even add "The Girl and the Robot with Flowers", by Brian Aldiss, for instance....


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone else read The Soul Of The Robot by Barrington J. Bayley?
A very enjoyable novel and similar to Bicentennial Man (well the film anyway)


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 14, 2007)

I have not read The Soul of a Robot, but I will be looking for a copy! Got to love a good robot story.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 15, 2007)

paranoid marvin said:


> Has anyone else read The Soul Of The Robot by Barrington J. Bayley?
> A very enjoyable novel and similar to Bicentennial Man (well the film anyway)


 
You know, for all I like Barry Bayley's work, for some odd reason I've never got around to that particular piece. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 17, 2007)

Asimov's robots, of course.

But here's one that I loved as a kid:  Lester Del Rey's _The Runaway Robot_, told from the robot's point of view.


----------



## High Eight (Mar 22, 2007)

1. "Fondly Fahrenheit," Alfred Bester 
2. "Sphairistike," Keith Roberts (A really eccentric short story about a tennis-playing android winning Wimbledon)
3. "Good News From the Vatican," Robert Silverberg (Election of a robot Pope!)
4. "Brass Man" Neil Asher (Mr Crane is an unforgettable character)
5. "Tik-Tok," John Sladek (Vicious, mean-spirited fun with a killer robot whose 'Asimov circuits' don't work...Eventually he does what all murderers do and enters politics  ).


----------



## Coops (Mar 24, 2007)

Demon with a Glass Hand. - Ellison
The Adolescence of P1 - Ryan
The Daneel Olivaw saga spanning several books. - Asimov
Terminator series

Interesting that so many robot stories are examinations of how the robot "feels" or "thinks"  while the Terminator revels in the lack of such annoying trivia and instead executes its program.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 24, 2007)

Coops said:


> Demon with a Glass Hand. - Ellison


 
Hadn't thought of that one, for some reason -- though, of course, it is one (and a rather good one, too -- Bob Culp's performance was quite good; and, despite the extremely limited budget, that particular tale still has impact 40+ years later.... And, of course, it has Harlan's "twist-of-the-knife" approach....


----------



## Captain B (Mar 24, 2007)

Robot Maria for Fritz Lang‘s "Metropolis"

Gort from "The Day the Earth Stood Still"

Marvin the robot was in the Hitchhiker’s Guide to Galaxy books, but I is was never keen on the look of the TV or film versions. Just liked the whole concept of him " Brian the size of a planet & all you ask me to do is …."


----------



## The DeadMan (Apr 5, 2007)

Forbidden Planet - Robbie
Westworld - The Gunfighter
Gattlestar Galatica - The Cylons
The Black Hole - Vincent
No Time For Heroes - Robo Friend


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> ! I'm shocked! Shocked, I tell you, shocked! You actually expect us to _think_ about these answers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this from wiki about I, Robot screenplay. 

"_I, Robot_ script by Harlan Ellison , who collaborated with Asimov himself to create a version that captured the spirit of the original. Asimov is quoted as saying that Ellison's screenplay would lead to "the first really adult, complex, worthwhile science fiction movie ever made".


After reading what Assimov himself said about the script and the movie it would make its a real shame it will never become a movie.


----------



## Fahim (Apr 5, 2007)

My favourites - not in any particular order:


The Bicentennial Man - Asimov
All the R. Daneel Olivaw stories - Asimov
Q.U.R.- Anthony Boucher
The Proud Robot- Lewis Padgett (Henry Kuttner - I love the Gallegher stories )
Helen O' Loy - Lester Del Rey


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 5, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> I got this from wiki about I, Robot screenplay.
> 
> "_I, Robot_ script by Harlan Ellison , who collaborated with Asimov himself to create a version that captured the spirit of the original. Asimov is quoted as saying that Ellison's screenplay would lead to "the first really adult, complex, worthwhile science fiction movie ever made".
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it is... and maybe, someday..... However, at least the thing was published in an illustrated trade paperback (as well as serialized in Asimov's magazine), and it's not difficult to find at a good price... and it is very readable (as Ellison's scripts tend to be).

And, just for a bit of irony:

Ellison / I, Robot


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2007)

Why would i wanna read a screenplay when i havent read the original Robot stories yet .


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 5, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Why would i wanna read a screenplay when i havent read the original Robot stories yet .


 
Intended more for future reference; though it can indeed be read without reference to the stories, as it was intended as a film for general audiences, whether they'd read Asimov's book or not. It is _not_ a strictly literal interpretation, by any means; it is very much its own critter, but if you know Asimov's stories, you can see how it remains true to them, nonetheless...


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2007)

I will read it prolly later.

But i dont wanna insult the great master by reading the screenplay before i read his famous Robot books.

Also will be more fun to see how the diffrent the screenplay is.  Prolly not as usuall hollywood stuff where they keep only the books name and make a movie of thier own.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 5, 2007)

By no means. Ellison and Asimov were great friends from the 50s until Isaac's death; and Harlan, while taking his own slant on the stories, was very conscientious about his friend and mentor's work.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr. Atomic said:


> "With Folded Hands!" How could I have left that off?!?!?!?!? Definitely one of the best.
> 
> To heck with lists. I give up.


I don't
The Humanoids
Dumb Waiter
Satisfaction Guaranteed 
Piggy Bank
Brother to the Machine
Into Thy Hands


----------



## CatBar (Sep 13, 2007)

Anything with Daneel Olivaw in it!


----------

